# End of the line for CompUSA



## Clark Kent (Dec 8, 2007)

*End of the line for CompUSA
By Silent Bob - Sat, 08 Dec 2007 15:35:16 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

*End of the line for CompUSA*

*103 stores to be sold or closed after holiday sales*
*(12-08) 04:00 PST Dallas* -- - Consumer electronics retailer CompUSA said Friday that it will go out of business after the holidays following sale of the company to Gordon Brothers Group LLC, a restructuring firm. Financial terms weren't disclosed.
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl.../BU3ETQI3S.DTL


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 8, 2007)

I wonder if they will have any good sales befor then


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah I shop online mostly.... they shot themselves in the foot with their decisions.


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 19, 2008)

The sales are terrible and where better when they had their first round of stoe closings a year ago.

I went in one day and saw they had TONS of hard drives....2 weeks later I went back and they had the start of the store closing slae and ALL of their hard drives were gone.  I think they are selling them online to make more money rather than reduce the prices of them.  I also noticed them marking stuff up to full price and then taking the measly 10% off.  Totalwaste of time.  Depending on what you need you do better on Ebay, newegg and if your lucky to have Fry's in your state then go there for sure (online its outpost.com).


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 28, 2008)

More like they're marking them up to levels way above their old prices, and then applying the 20% "discount" in order to get an even greater profit.  

This way, they don't have to handle any exchanges, and that the customer is stuck with defective merchandise, keeping money in their hands longer.  

I stopped by the local Comp USSR a few days ago, and was rather dismayed at the selection, and what was left was going for standard Newegg.com prices + 20%.


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 28, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> I stopped by the local Comp USSR a few days ago, and was rather dismayed at the selection, and what was left was going for standard Newegg.com prices + 20%.


 
I agree with you.  Not even worth the time try and look for something.


----------

